# What is your favourite Audi A3 colour?



## Rosies (May 7, 2005)

Good Afternoon,

I would like to thank everyone who has replied to my previous queries.

I am getting closer and closer to purchasing my first Audi A3 2.0 TFSI FWD Progressiv.

Could you please tell me your favourite colour for this beautiful Audi?

Thank you.

Rosie


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

murano green


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

hmm.. i guess phantom black or lava grey, even tho i got the opposite


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

mmmmmm...murano green is nice

I also like the Venetian violet.

Both colors exclusive to only 1 year (06 I believe)


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

As was Moro Blue.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I like that classy dark blue metallic that I rarely see...

After that, ibis white, with dark tint/dechrome.

I never thought that strong/bright colors (like red) suit the car, but the Lava Grey which I bought, I have come to regard as very 'plain' and 'dull'.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Brilliant Red looks awesome- why Audi uses it so much in their promo literature, etc.

White is nice, but way too common, as is lava and black.

Sprint Blue is not only eye-catching and good-looking, it is not that common :thumbup:


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

I chose Meteor grey and love it! One of those colors you have to see in person.


----------



## meltorment (Jan 20, 2009)

dman4486 said:


> I chose Meteor grey and love it! One of those colors you have to see in person.


...i agree. meteor grey pearl ftw! :thumbup:


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

personally, with black roof and grille, Ibis white looks the best.
but to each his/her own.
I'd take other colours if i can get rid of orange side markers on headlights.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I am pretty fond of my Ocean Blue. If I could snap my fingers and have my car be any other color, I'd probably have to go with Sprint Blue.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

tp. said:


> murano green


X2


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> I like that classy dark blue metallic that I rarely see...





TBomb said:


> I am pretty fond of my Ocean Blue.


same color?

I believe my car is ocean blue...it's an 06. I believe every year after they changed the blue to something else
















kinda different colors in different light? kinda maybe?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

no love for Misano Red?


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

TBomb said:


> I am pretty fond of my Ocean Blue. If I could snap my fingers and have my car be any other color, I'd probably have to go with Sprint Blue.


Omg! totaly forgot about sprint blue...such AWESOME color


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> no love for Misano Red?


my favorite but not practical i now i would get pulled over alot haha 

what sucks is they dont offer it any more  it falls under the Suzuka grey price tag!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Grimp said:


> Omg! totaly forgot about sprint blue...such AWESOME color


:thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> same color?
> 
> I believe my car is ocean blue...it's an 06. I believe every year after they changed the blue to something else
> 
> ...


Nope, I think your car is Moro Blue. Ocean Blue is lighter than yours, but darker than Sprint Blue.

Like this (not my car):


----------



## goskins (Feb 19, 2008)

My first A3 was Sprint Blue and it was sick. But after a while it got to be too much. Wasn't fun for an every day type color.

So I say Meteor Gray.

Mine is black on black with Ti tho and it is awesome.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Misano Red. 
At least as good looking as brilliant red but has more of a metallic orange glow (think Ferrari red) in the sun. And much more rare since you had to order the car to get it and pay an extra $500 which most people didn't feel was worth it over brilliant. 
I love it.


----------



## 4ringman (Jan 27, 2009)

*Sprint Blue*

My 08 is Sprint Blue. With dark tinted windows and titanium wheels, it is just sinister bada$$ look. YMMV


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

The dark blues that Audi has come up with are very rich, luxurious colors. I'd have a dark blue version on my A3, except I already have a BMW that has Orient blue (Blue with slight variations on black with purple sneeking around in the mix) and tan interior. 

So I went the other direction with Light Silver Metalic. The good thing about silver is that the orange and red head/tail lights don't clash with the body color.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

NYCameron said:


> same color?
> 
> I believe my car is ocean blue...it's an 06. I believe every year after they changed the blue to something else
> 
> ...


Yes-- that's Moro Blue -- as is mine. If you have the Maintenance Manual there should be a sticker in it which lists your paint code.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Ocean*/Sprint/*Aruba*/Scuba Blues :thumbup: Moro/Deep Sea Blues :thumbdown:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Favorite color... Mine, of course. 

Garnet Red


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

YlwNewBug said:


> Misano Red.
> At least as good looking as brilliant red but has more of a metallic orange glow (think Ferrari red) in the sun. And much more rare since you had to order the car to get it and pay an extra $500 which most people didn't feel was worth it over brilliant.
> I love it.


I looked through my pics but there is just no way to show the difference between the two reds.
But either way, red is badass on the A3. :thumbup:


----------



## johnny grep (Dec 1, 2004)

Suzuka Grey!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

YlwNewBug said:


> Misano Red.
> At least as good looking as brilliant red but has more of a metallic orange glow (think Ferrari red) in the sun. And much more rare since you had to order the car to get it and pay an extra $500 which most people didn't feel was worth it over brilliant.
> I love it.


I found mine on the lot. Had every option I wanted including Misano color.


----------



## hellapinoy (Apr 25, 2011)

tp. said:


> murano green


typical chine likin da murano green. ders only on on da forum and no matter wats done wit it it still look like tae


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Uber-A3 said:


> I found mine on the lot. Had every option I wanted including Misano color.


Ya, you lucked out. That's very rare. Most dealers didn't see the point since the diff was so small and most people didn't notice. Audi eventually pulled the color from their options.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

>





> Suzuka Grey!


My top 2


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

johnny grep said:


> Suzuka Grey!


X2...totally worth the $2500 upcharge IMO!
2nd choice, Ibis white dechromed....not that I'm pimping my color or anything


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

*BLACK*

everything else is.....well...just colours.


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

I am partial to sprint blue, but then again my opinion is biased:laugh:


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

+1 on the sprint blue, but I'm also very biased 

I would go for the orange one if given the chance though, since I already have a blue scooby.


----------



## 16V Hare (Aug 6, 2001)

Sprint Blue! Great looking color on almost any Audi.Then probably Lava Gray Pearl. I'm biased with the Lava though. I love how it looks when the sun shines directly on the paint with the Lava Gray.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Sprint blue is nice but I think it's kind of played out. Suzuka grey has my vote.


----------

